# quick question



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a remodel job to do. There is new board hung already on a ceiling and adjoining excisting walls. Can i go ahead and paper tape the inside corners and be ok? the walls are painted. Is that ok?.........And is it ok to use mesh tape in a 45 where new board meets excisting wall?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

lrees said:


> I have a remodel job to do. There is new board hung already on a ceiling and adjoining excisting walls. Can i go ahead and paper tape the inside corners and be ok? the walls are painted. Is that ok?.........And is it ok to use mesh tape in a 45 where new board meets excisting wall?


Yes yes yes and yes. But it better look good or you're going on the wall of shame.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yes yes yes and yes. But it better look good or you're going on the wall of shame.


Lets get this wall going:thumbup:

Can you upload some pictures of yourselves, you guys can have the honour of being first on the wall.....eh' :thumbup:.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Lets get this wall going:thumbup:
> 
> Can you upload some pictures of yourselves, you guys can have the honour of being first on the wall.....eh' :thumbup:.


Don't forget the ones who want To put seven coats of all purpose on everything.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :whistling2:


Oh good, I don't need to respond to 2Buck, you did it for me!:jester::yes:


----------

